# [reseau] processus de connexion reseau

## 22decembre

Par avance, je prie les admins et modos de m'excuser pour mon Xième sujet...

Je vais d'abord dire ce que j'ai, raconter ce que j'aimerais, puis ce que j'ai fais.

J'ai un petit réseau intranet/wifi (le wifi n'est pas encore actif, mais j'envisage dans un avenir proche d'investir dans une balise wifi, donc...) avec un serveur maison (ntp, dhcp, nfs, ypbind...) et un portable avec cartes wifi/ethernet.

J'aimerais que dès l'allumage (enfin, après les démarrage des services de base quoi), l'ordinateur détecte le réseau et active les services adéquats (nfs et ypbind si je suis chez moi, ntp le reste du temps...). Il faut aussi que j'ai la maîtrise sur la carte wifi (enfin, qu'elle se connecte automatiquement - si possible - si elle est dans un réseau connu, et quand elle connait pas, elle me demande quoi).

J'avais écris un script qui détectait le nom de domaine fourni par dhcp et lançait un niveau d'exécution , mais je ne pouvais pas contrôler la carte wifi avec knetworkmanager, d'autre part le réseau s'activait après le login.

Voila, je sais que normalement, on met une seule question par post, mais là il s'agit de voir à créer une méthode... S'il y a des logiciels nécessaires...

Il y en a qui ont un portable et des nfs ? Comment font-ils ?

----------

## truc

si tu utilises wicd, tu peux lancer un script après une connexion (filaire ou non), et donc y faire à peu près ce que tu veux.

En plus péchu, tu peux également t'interesser aux hooks de dhcpcd (ce n'est peut-être pas le client dhcp que tu utilises, à voir donc)

----------

## 22decembre

Merci pour les suggestions.

je ne connais aucun de tes trucs... truc !   :Very Happy: 

Donc... y a des tutos (ce sera pas ce soir, là je suis ko) ?

J'utilise pas dhcpcd, mais c'est pas important ! On peut changer...

Autofs, quelqu'un connait ? ça marche bien ?

----------

## 22decembre

je suppose qu'il y a aussi une histoire de permissions pour activer/desactiver les interfaces réseau.

Dois-je craindre de mettre les mains dans udev ?

----------

## truc

ça peut t'aider

----------

## 22decembre

J'aimais bien wicd, pour la bonne et simple raison que c'est ENTIEREMENT ce que je voulais !

Du début, à la fin...

Seulement, j'arrive pas à faire fonctionner mes scripts (assez simplistes au demeurant). Un bete script pour activer le service ntp ne lance rien...

wicd te lance combien de scripts ? tous ceux dans le repertoire prediconnect, postdisconnect respectivement...

A mon avis, j'ai un bug avec ypbind, parce que quand j'arrete moi-même le service, il fait des histoires...

Ça me soule de devoir retravailler à la main en permanence group et passwd, mais j'y songe !

dhcpcd, les hooks, je veux bien aussi, mais quid du wifi ? pas question de le gerer en console

----------

## truc

22decembre, encore une fois, si tu demandes de l'aide il faut être plus précis, là tu nous dis vaguement que t'as essayé certaines choses, mais, pas exactement quoi, on ne sait donc pas sur quoi tu veux qu'on t'aide.

Bref, les hooks dhcpcd sont indépendant du type de connexion (filaire/sans-fil), donc, si tu choisis cette option, tu fais tes hooks, puis tu n'en parles plus, que tu te connectes avec graphiquement ou pas (après, faut s'assurer quand même que ton gestionnaire de connexion, ex: wicd, utiilise bien dhcpcd avec les bonnes options etc.)

Bref, c'est probablement plus simple si tu prends la voie des scripts de wicd.

----------

## 22decembre

excuse-moi...

Ce que j'ai fais :

un script /etc/wicd/scripts/postconnect/ntp :

```
#!/bin/bash

/etc/init.d/ntpd start

exit

```

/etc/wicd/scripts/postdisconnect/ntp :

```
#!/bin/bash

/etc/init.d/ntpd stop

exit

```

Ce script ne lance rien ! Peut-être le placer dans les hooks oui...

et j'ai un script /etc/local.conf/home-start :

```
#!/bin/bash

/etc/init.d/firewall-home start

/etc/init.d/ypbind start

/etc/init.d/nfsmount start

exit
```

/etc/local.conf/home-stop :

```

#!/bin/bash

/etc/init.d/ypbind stop

/etc/init.d/nfsmount stop

exit

```

Ces deux derniers scripts sont censés s'activer à la connection chez moi (profile home de wicd). Wicd les lance bien, mais s'arrete au milieu sur ypbind. Je sais pas quoi faire là !

----------

## truc

 *Quote:*   

> A mon avis, j'ai un bug avec ypbind, parce que quand j'arrete moi-même le service, il fait des histoires... 

 

Il y a peut-être effectivement un problème avec ce script/cette appli, as-tu regardé sur le bugzilla?

----------

## 22decembre

je viens de regarder, il y a effectivement un bug sur bugs.gentoo.org.

Il y a aussi un hook pour ypbind et ntp dans le repertoire de dhcpcd. Je vais jeter un coup d'oeil sur ces trucs là !

Si je réussi mon coup, il y aura un gros tuto sur mon site web, ou une doc dans le wiki (je viens de m'inscrire, j'étais redacteur du wiki d'ubuntu avant de venir sur gentooo) !

----------

## truc

 *22decembre wrote:*   

> je viens de regarder, il y a effectivement un bug sur bugs.gentoo.org.

 Les bonnes pratiques (la netiquette quoi! ) voudraient que tu ajoutes un petit lien clicable pour les personnes suivant ton fil, la balise [bug=bug-id ]text[ /bug] est là pour ça!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Il y a aussi un hook pour ypbind et ntp dans le repertoire de dhcpcd. Je vais jeter un coup d'oeil sur ces trucs là !
> 
> Si je réussi mon coup, il y aura un gros tuto sur mon site web, ou une doc dans le wiki (je viens de m'inscrire, j'étais redacteur du wiki d'ubuntu avant de venir sur gentooo) !

 

Super!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## 22decembre

j'ai d'ailleurs déjà commencé la page sur mon site : http://www.22decembre.eu/gentoo.php.fr

si tu fouille bien le site, tu comprendras vite fait que je n'ai aucune formation réelle en informatique (mis à part l'initiation à quelques langages C++, fortran, visual basic, et la prise en main scolaire de word et excel). Et que pourtant (dixit un informaticien), je maîtrise le truc ! Ceci pour expliquer mon manque chronique de précision.

D'autre part ce profil non-informaticien professionnel fait que je cherche toujours à expliquer pour le gars de base... Je suis en quelque sort "encore" du côté du windowzien et je comprends ce qu'il souhaite, même si je ne l'approuve pas !

pour ce qui est du bug : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=222405

----------

## 22decembre

voila, du nouveau !

Avec les hooks de dhcpcd, je recupère correctement les config ntp et nis placées dans mon serveur dhcp.

Reste à lancer les services en conséquence ! Peut-on placer les instructions dans le hook justement (verification faite, ntp est lancé, reste ypbind et le montage des nfs) ?

Pour ce qui est de ypbind, il fonctionne plutôt bien comme ça (avec les infos issues de dhcp)... si je le lance manuellement en mode debug :

```

18:12:14 root@luciole:~ # ypbind -d

16941: parsing config file

16941: Trying entry: domain 22decembre server 192.168.0.2

16941: parsed domain '22decembre' server '192.168.0.2'

16941: add_server() domain: 22decembre, host: 192.168.0.2, slot: 0

16941: [Welcome to ypbind-mt, version 1.31]

16941: ping interval is 20 seconds

16943: ping host '192.168.0.2', domain '22decembre'

16943: Answer for domain '22decembre' from server '192.168.0.2'

16943: Pinging all active servers.

16943: Pinging all active servers.

```

Si je le lance comme un service classique :

```
18:11:54 root@luciole:~ # rc-service ypbind start

ypbind               | * Starting ypbind ...                                                                                                                               [ !! ]

ypbind               | * ERROR: ypbind failed to start

18:12:07 root@luciole:~ # tail /var/log/messages

Aug  6 18:08:34 luciole orage: polling /dev/sr0 (every 2 sec): [5555]: 18:08:34.002 [I] addon-storage.c:365: ... device /dev/sr0 is not locked on HAL

Aug  6 18:08:34 luciole kernel: [ 3225.066058] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 75936 nsec

Aug  6 18:09:23 luciole dhcpcd[9715]: eth0: renewing lease of 192.168.0.5

Aug  6 18:09:23 luciole dhcpcd[9715]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.0.5 from 192.168.0.2 `einstein.22decembre.eu'

Aug  6 18:09:23 luciole dhcpcd[9715]: eth0: leased 192.168.0.5 for 600 seconds

Aug  6 18:10:01 luciole cron[16849]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Aug  6 18:11:51 luciole su[16902]: Successful su for root by stephane

Aug  6 18:11:51 luciole su[16902]: + /dev/pts/1 stephane:root

Aug  6 18:11:51 luciole su[16902]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by stephane(uid=1000)

Aug  6 18:12:07 luciole /etc/init.d/ypbind[16916]: ERROR: ypbind failed to start

```

À un moment, j'avais lancé un demon comme ça, en mode debug. C'était pas génial ! (saned, totalement different donc)

----------

## 22decembre

Encore davantage d'amélioration !

Il suffit de mettre le démarrage des services nfs (ypbind et nfsmount) dans le hook 50-yp ! Ça marche impec. En fait, pour que ypbind ne bug pas, j'ai légèrement modifié son fichier d'initialisation : je passe plus les options prises dans /etc/conf.d/ypbind (les options étaient vides, mais qu'importe !) et j'ai enlevé --quiet.

Maintenant, il faut savoir arrêter ces services (et surtout démonter les nfs) aussi, d'où l'interêt d'une interface graphique pour activer le wifi et desactiver la connection eth quand on veut partir en ballade dans l'appart !

----------

